# Purina ONE BeyOnd



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Well we are in a financial bind big time. Tractor supply is a LONG ways from us so it would cost quite a bit to go there. Mom said we HAVE to get something decently priced from a grocery store.

We went to Harris Teeter and I pointed out Dogswell and it was 'too expensive'. It's about 2 dollars (or is it 3?) a lb. 

So then I went to Newmans Own organics and checked it out. Um... no. Then I looked at Harmony Farms. Mom said no, and I wasn't a big fan of it either. THEN she went over to Nutrish. 

I was immidiately like :foxes15:
She then held up Purina ONE beyOnd and asked me which was the lesser of the two evils- Nutrish or BeyOnd. I immidiately went with my instinct, beyOnd. It is- by a star. (or is it half a star?) which is still better.

The generic animal fat and menadione concerns me, but in this particular case I don't believe that the animal fat is a euthanized pet or a 4D considering that their food doesn't have any other unnamed meat sources, most usually have more than one if it has euth. pets. The menadione is really the only truly concerning ingredient, the soybean meal doesn't concern me that much. Comparing the top 5 ingreds, move the Oatmeal down and take out the soybean meal, and it's pretty much the same exact thing as Blue Buffalo. 

Purina ONE beyOnd top 5: Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Oat Meal, Whole Barley, Soybean Meal

Blue Buffalo Life Protection Formula Natural Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe top 5: Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Whole Ground Barley, Oatmeal

The first two ingreds are pretty much the same (deboned just means without the bone, not a big deal) then instead of the oatmeal there it has the brown rice in the BB, Then the barley (ground is the only difference) and then for the BB it's the Oatmeal finally. Though the placing is different 4 out of 5 of beyOnd's top ingreds are what BB has. The brown rice in BB and the soybean meal in BeyOnd are really the only difference.

So to me this looks to be pretty good - what are your opinions? Mom is keepin them on this but I'd like to know your thoughts


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Really anything from the grocery store isn't that great. However, it looks like that food got 3 stars out of 5 on dog food advisor. It really isn't that same as Blue Buffalo because it has a lot of controversial ingredients, but it is probably the best thing you will find at the grocery store.

Purina One Beyond Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

If you have to buy from the grocery store, Beyond seems to be one of your better options. It is average as far as ingredients and ratings. I would normally not recommend it, but I'd that's the best mom will allow, then I guess you don't have a choice. I do worry about some of the controversial ingredients in the Beyond, but again, it doesn't look as bad as something like Beneful or Puppy Chow. 

What about ordering online? Amazon has good prices for food like Fromm, which is a decent price to begin with.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> If you have to buy from the grocery store, Beyond seems to be one of your better options. It is average as far as ingredients and ratings. I would normally not recommend it, but I'd that's the best mom will allow, then I guess you don't have a choice. I do worry about some of the controversial ingredients in the Beyond, but again, it doesn't look as bad as something like Beneful or Puppy Chow.
> 
> What about ordering online? Amazon has good prices for food like Fromm, which is a decent price to begin with.


Shipping fees. Mom just wants to be able to go and grab it at the grocery store and go. 

The soybean meal and garlic doesn't really bother me as much as the generic animal fat and the menadione. But overall it seems to be a good food. Take out either the animal fat or the menadione (doesn't matter which one, preferably the menadione) and I would probably give it 4* personally.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

The beet pulp, artificial coloring, and lack of protein sources besides chicken meal and soybean meal concern me in addition to the menadione and animal fat. 

I don't think I would give it four stars, but for a grocery store brand I think it may be as good as you're going to get. 

Good job doing your research and doing the best you can given your circumstances! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Every time I read one of your posts I'm left shaking my head in disbelief ..... I cannot, no matter how hard I try, get my head around the fact you are only 11yo. You write better than many adults 3 to 5 times your age. You, young lady, have a very bright future ahead of you if you stay focussed and follow your dreams - then your pack of Chi's will be able to dine on Ziwipeak & raw Venison pate with quail for dessert! 

Unfortunately, in the meantime whilst mom's doing it tough, you gotta make do with the best you can, and by the sounds of it you've sussed it out pretty well.

With your writing skills, if I was you, I'd ask mom about her opening an ebay a/c and you selling some stuff on there (she needs to open the a/c because you have to be 18, but her a/c, her paypal etc.) and the money you raise could be used to buy your pup whatever food you want and the rest to mum for gas perhaps? Are you crafty at all - is there anything you can make? Any Amish or Bretheren folk close by - they're not allowed to use computers so people sell their wares on their behalf ... lots of different things can be done and ebay's a great place to get extra $'s. Even going to yard sales you can get stuff super cheap and sell it on, often for a really decent profit because the whole world are your buyers on ebay, instead of just a few people that go to a yard sale.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Every time I read one of your posts I'm left shaking my head in disbelief ..... I cannot, no matter how hard I try, get my head around the fact you are only 11yo. You write better than many adults 3 to 5 times your age. You, young lady, have a very bright future ahead of you if you stay focussed and follow your dreams - then your pack of Chi's will be able to dine on Ziwipeak & raw Venison pate with quail for dessert!
> 
> Unfortunately, in the meantime whilst mom's doing it tough, you gotta make do with the best you can, and by the sounds of it you've sussed it out pretty well.
> 
> With your writing skills, if I was you, I'd ask mom about her opening an ebay a/c and you selling some stuff on there (she needs to open the a/c because you have to be 18, but her a/c, her paypal etc.) and the money you raise could be used to buy your pup whatever food you want and the rest to mum for gas perhaps? Are you crafty at all - is there anything you can make? Any Amish or Bretheren folk close by - they're not allowed to use computers so people sell their wares on their behalf ... lots of different things can be done and ebay's a great place to get extra $'s. Even going to yard sales you can get stuff super cheap and sell it on, often for a really decent profit because the whole world are your buyers on ebay, instead of just a few people that go to a yard sale.


I've already asked mom if I could make stuff and sell it. I can make those little yarn bracelets but not much else, I like drawing, I could probably sell drawings but mom isn't really a big fan of me doing that. So I sadly can't do it unless I really convince mom it's a good idea- which I am attempting to do.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mom's house.... Mom's Rules..... I know we ALL have heard those words at some time in ALL of our lives.... just hang in there.... 

do you get an allowance? maybe spend some on vitamins for the doggies??? I know you feel bad not able to supply better food....... but I have had Chihuahuas since I was 6yrs old (i am 58 now)... all were very healthy.... I didn't know *anything* about food quality until I came to this forum.... You can have healthy doggies!....... You just have to do what you have to do at this point in your life...... *HUGS*


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

jan896 said:


> Mom's house.... Mom's Rules..... I know we ALL have heard those words at some time in ALL of our lives.... just hang in there....
> 
> do you get an allowance? maybe spend some on vitamins for the doggies??? I know you feel bad not able to supply better food....... but I have had Chihuahuas since I was 6yrs old (i am 58 now)... all were very healthy.... I didn't know *anything* about food quality until I came to this forum.... You can have healthy doggies!....... You just have to do what you have to do at this point in your life...... *HUGS*


I don't get an allowance. They always promise me at $10 a month but I never get it. The food has plenty of vitamins. What I do do, however, is if we have some chicken or turkey or pork or something, save a bit for the dogs to give them some extra nutrition. 

*Hugs back* I didn't know anything about dogs nutrition until about a year ago, and I'm so happy I found out about it or they would still be eating purina and kibbles n bits. At least they're eating better than most people's dogs.

I'm trying my best to give them the best nutrition possible, and I hope I am doing it right.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

EmberLuvu said:


> *I hope I am doing it right*.


That is all anyone can do....... 
best wishes to you.... you seem to be an Outstanding young lady and I believe you will succeed in whatever you choose to do in life.......


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

jan896 said:


> That is all anyone can do.......
> best wishes to you.... you seem to be an Outstanding young lady and I believe you will succeed in whatever you choose to do in life.......


Thanks


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

Ive fed just about anything you can think of, full raw, ziwipeak, fromm, acana, orijen, merrick, totw, diamond, flint river ranch, the list goes on and on. I also used to work with shelters and rescue sick animals to rehabilitate and find forever homes for. I have used Purina One Beyone on a dog we got that was extremely thin, had a horrible coat (think coarse like a straw broom) he just generally stunk, had bad gas, and crapped as much as a horse with the consistency of soft serve. On top of that he was the pickiest eater Ive ever come across in all the dogs Ive known. The idea of if he doesnt eat in 15 minutes pick it up and he'll eat by the 3rd or 4th time didnt work, he was on a 8 day hunger strike (was given nutrical to prevent sugar issues) but was vomiting bile from not eating. On a whim I opened a sample of purina one beyond as a last resort with him, and he ate it. In under a month he gained weight, but it was nice lean muscle, his coat was soft and glossy, he was pooping nice firm compact poops that werent smelly, and his gas was gone. He did excellent on that food, and to be honest, Im almost considering switching some dogs I currently have to it. Yes, I know there are much "better" foods, however, a dog food is only good if your dogs do good on it, and Ive had issues with two of my dogs I currently have on several top quality foods, including ziwipeak (couldnt get a solid stool on the venison formula, total diarrhea on the lamb even after a slow switch and having them on it for over 60 days, along with very bad tear stains on my current show dog). I look back to the last 25 years, and we had dogs living to be 17 and 18 years old with literally no health problems. Now, we never fed "garbage" food, but back then the food wasnt chocked full of vegetables and herbs (peas that cause infertility, rosemary that can cause seizures, etc) just because things are natural, doesnt mean they are healthy. Now days, look how many dogs have severe allergies, heart problems, eye problems, skin problems, etc. Man, a couple years ago I would kick myself for thinking these things, but honestly, Ive had more problems with my dogs on the highest quality kibble than I ever did on the "mid level" kibbles. I still want meat as atleast the first 2, preferably 3 ingredients, I prefer barley and oatmeal as grain sources, and there are things I absolutely dont want in a food, but Ive realized two things. While I do love my dogs, I decided Im no longer paying more per lb for their food than I do the best steaks for my family, while we are eating off the mcdonalds dollar menu, and other than when raw fed, my dogs honestly havent done better on the top quality foods than they did on the mid tier foods. It may have taken me 10 years to figure this out, but it did recently.

I bet your dogs will do well on purina one beyond, and in addition to it if you can swing it, give them a little chicken a few times a week if youd like to up the meat content of their diet. Purina one beyond is the only grocery store brand I would ever consider feeding, but I did have good results with it on a dog who was in bad shape when he went on it.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree with Dee, you are an exceptional writer for your age, please keep it up. 
I know money is tight for your family right now but if there's any way you can do any extra cirricular activities to develop your writing skills you should do it. If not just be sure to read widely and try and contribute your writing to anywhere that will have it - shcool paper, blogs etc. Practice is the key and your style and voice will grow and mature over time.

BTW you should take this as a big compliment coming from me as I have a masters in communications and I write sales proposals for the biggest media company in Australia for a living. I really think you are very talented and having to overcome some challenges in life will only make you stronger and give you something to focus on and strive for.


----------

